# Rio Rojo (that means red river)



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

yetigonecrazy said:


> so whats the scoop with red river. headed down there for a couple of days this winter, just lookin for some basic info!
> 
> any good recommendations for lodging? cheap but not ghetto....3 rooms, condos/houses, whateva.
> 
> ...


Taos would be my answer to all of those questions. except lodging. Red river is a cool little town, but the ski area is pretty small. 
could still be a lot of fun, but for me, if I am driving anywhere to ski/snowboard, it would have to be Taos or wolf Creek. I ski Angelfire with my wife and girls, & I would take them to red river cause its in that same category, if it werent further away and smaller. Red River is quite popular with texans i think, which is just fine,but thats what to expect from the town.texas vacation town. if I am wrong, anyone is welcome to correct that staement. 

they also have a huge biker rally every year on memorial day. boaters would prolly get beat up. or at least beer spilled on them. especially IK'ers. (JK dood! :mrgreen 

the red river itself is also pretty tough little creek as well. at the edge of my crickin abilities.and that was at lowwater :shock: 

I'm sure you will learn more from google then most new mexicans about timeshares or whatever. Last time I went there was with teh ambulance to pick up a pt w/ a broken leg from their clinic, and before that it was for a soccer camp in elementary school.


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

*Angel fire is a step up from Red River.*

Drive over to Toas. If you looking for a more economical option, then Wolf Creek. I think you live in Crested Butte, and if that is the case, Toas is probably in your wheel house if they have snow. I'd stay home if I lived in crested butte before the others on this list except Toas. That said, I've had fun at every one of these places.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

Word, thanks for the info. Id love to go Taos, its one of my favorites behind CB, but i dont have much a choice this trip, going with the family. we're going to be getting free tickets so beggars cant be choosers. figure i can makes the most out of it at least and try to have a good time though. Any noteworthy, small, homebuilt wooden structures worth visiting on the mountain?


----------



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

lol if you look at the little map on the right, you got your choice of 10 'secret family places'

looks like you got 'Fort McCow', 'chapel in the trees', 'whoop de doo heaven'....ooo and 'Animals in the trees' !!! 
or is that not what you meant...? 
btw, if i went there with my girls I'm sure we'd have to visit all ten of them...

We have a stoner cabin in the trees off the triple chair in Santa Fe... right above the 'hippy chutes' so you can go huck yourself directly afterwards.


----------



## pasta (May 17, 2006)

*Colo-Rado*

Is actually the correct spanish, For red River.


----------



## ducksrus (Oct 4, 2010)

wrong..get some spanish lessons...but funny
colo-rado


----------



## pasta (May 17, 2006)

In 1549 the Spanish were the first to discover the river.The state and the river derive their names from the Spanish for Red. It used to be a reddish brown color, Now all that sediment is trapped at the bottom of lake powell.
Learn your history.


----------



## pasta (May 17, 2006)

1540 Melchio Diaz


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

Colorado just means literally "color red" or "to blush" as in ponerse colorado, literally, "to put on a red color." Rio Rojo is Red River.


----------



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

haha bring on the offseason debates!!!



umm so let's see....
Colore = color
Rojo = red
Rio = river. except for when it's ' 川 '... which is japanese for rio. which is mexican ...imean spanglish for... ....well you get the idea.....



:mrgreen:


----------



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

TakemetotheRiver said:


> Colorado just means literally "color red" or "to blush" as in ponerse colorado, literally, "to put on a red color." Rio Rojo is Red River.


On a real note regarding spanish names...now that i've said something offensive, condescending and derogatory.... 
there are quite a few things named after the color red... i.e. the sunset glow on the mountains ... like the 'Sangre De Cristo' (Blood of Christ) mountains of NM and CO, and the 'Sandia' (watermelon)mountains outside Albuquerque. 

And the Red river should really be the Rio Amarillo (yellow).... cause the nasty ass moly mine (just west of the town of Red river, and a superfund site) runoff can turn the whole Rio Grande chalk yellow when it flash floods.....


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

I was a little bored, so Jackson and I took a road trip down to Red River yesterday to use one of our free days and see a new mountain. Even though they are selling 1/2 price ticket until mid-month, it was not crowded. The tourists all seemed to be from Oklahoma and Texas, and I didn't see many locals other than the few patrolers I talked with.
I would say 90% of the people there stuck to the green groomers. Heck, there was fresh snow right under the chair that no-one was hitting!










The mountain was surprisingly steep, with lots of decent blues, a handful of good blacks and even a couple double blacks.










IMO the best runs were along a ridge skiers left of the Platinum chair. Cat Skinner, Powder Keg and Bad Medicine were my favorites.



















After talking with a patroler I headed out skiers left of Bad Medicine, they don't rope it because ("none of our guests ever go over there") and found some really nice steep trees that would be fantastic with another foot of snow.

I did not see any "huts" anywhere on the mountain.

Stopped in the "Lift House" for lunch and beers. I was less than impressed with the food, especially for the cost....and beer was a little pricey too, $4 a PBR, $5.50 a Blue Moon....

The town itself seemed kinda neat. Although it was obvious with restaurant names like "Shotgun Willie's" and "Texas Red's Steakhouse" who they cater too.










Oh, and I did see a sign on Main St. for the "Rio Rojo Inn", I doubt they would have used the wrong spanish for their businesses' name...


----------

